# Ich möchte geworben werden



## Houston (7. November 2012)

Hallo Leute,

ich suche jemanden der mich werben kann. 

Server: Aegwynn
Fraktion: Allianz

Da ich einen Diszi Priester hochspielen werde, suche ich jemanden der sich bereit erklärt einen Tank zu spielen damit wir über den Dungeonbrowser instant join haben. Ich muss vielleicht noch dazu sagen das ich Mensch als Rasse spiele was mit einem Pandaren oder Worgen nicht kompatibel wäre zwecks dem Startgebiet. 

Was mir noch wichtig ist das die Leute Zeit haben ich würde gerne den Char schnell zusammen auf 80 bringen also bitte nicht melden wenn ihr gerde mal Abends 2h nur Zeit habt.

Sollte das für euch interessant klingen schreibt mir eine PM und schickt mir euren Skype Account dann melde ich mich bei euch.


----------



## hoti82 (8. November 2012)

hast nachricht von uns. meine freundin hat mehr zeit als ich^^ da ich die wohnung renovieren muss. skype hat sie keins aber wir haben nen ts server^^ meine freundin arbeitet schicht hat normal morgens oder ab 16 uhr zeit zum zocken^^. sie dürfte für dich genau das richtige sein nur spielen wir auf dem zirkel^^ was aber dabei nicht schlimm sein sollte^^.


MFg

Hoti82^^


----------

